# Mini mental status exam



## HKOFOID (Aug 14, 2013)

I was just wondering if anybody knew of a new code to bill for the mini mental status exam that IS covered by medicare in addition to an E/M code? A drug rep was telling one of my docs about this and I cannot find anything about it.


----------



## chasta82 (Aug 16, 2013)

I do not believer there is a CPT especially for MMSE.  This is the only thing I can find on the web (it is from 2008) and this is how our office has been handling it if they are also been seen for other things.. If this is the only thing they are being seen for then we have it as a nurse visit and charge it out as a 99211.

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2008/1100/p37.html

Mental health status assessment
QHow should I code a Mini Mental Status Exam (MMSE) performed as part of an office visit with a patient who is having memory problems?

AThe physician administration, interpretation and written report associated with the MMSE is included in the E/M code for the patient encounter and cannot be billed separately. The 1997 version of Medicare's Documentation Guidelines for Evaluation and Management Services indicates that “brief assessment of mental status including: orientation to time, place and person; recent and remote memory; mood and affect (e.g., depression, anxiety, agitation)” is one of the exam elements for a general multisystem exam.

[


----------



## HKOFOID (Aug 20, 2013)

chasta82 said:


> I do not believer there is a CPT especially for MMSE.  This is the only thing I can find on the web (it is from 2008) and this is how our office has been handling it if they are also been seen for other things.. If this is the only thing they are being seen for then we have it as a nurse visit and charge it out as a 99211.
> 
> http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2008/1100/p37.html
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------

